# New Site Design, Features



## horseUSA (Nov 17, 2003)

Well I think that I have worked out most of the bugs with the new design and have introduced it. I hope you will enjoy the new features which I find to be very helpful. Please look to the top menu bar for your navigation throught the site and enjoy.
Features:

Warbird Forum(PHPBB v2.0.6) - Very critical to the site, I will use it to provide update notices; also you can use it to create disscusions, ask questions, request aircraft, add stories, picture, etc. Please use it for all your questions and don't be shy to help others out.

Picture Album - This goes in hand with the forums but is a special addition where you can upload your own photos and view other photos. Again with your help it can grow and become a powerful picture archive.

Aircraft Database - I have transfered the database to MySQL and again this is where the Aircraft Information is stored. I will continue to expand it and soon will integrate it with the forums for disscusion.

Link Exchange - I am working now on setting up a link exchange more news later as I progress more.

Well that is about all for now please drop by the forums register and start some topics, comment on others, and leave me some feedback on the site so I can improve as you see fit.
Thanks, www.ww2aircraft.net


----------



## Erich Hartmann (Jan 11, 2004)

You know, I am a bit of a geek when it comes to forums. I sparked an idea of having a small community inside this forum called a PBEM. It stands for Play by E-Mail. My idea was that every person willing to participate can take a role as a World War 2 pilot or personnel. I am not saying that you have to do this, but I would appreciate it.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 11, 2004)

Be it the case that we do this, I wanna be Lance Wade!


----------



## Erich Hartmann (Jan 11, 2004)

Heh, I would be Erich Hartmann. The name gives it away already.


----------



## brad (May 25, 2004)

yhea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

i'd wanna be guy gibson...............


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 28, 2004)

Josef Priller. Or Hans-Joachim Marseille. X3


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 29, 2004)

you would call guy gibson a ace wouldn't you??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2004)

i wouldnt....


----------



## Crazy (Sep 23, 2004)

I decided I wanna be Cpt. Frank Birtciel instead 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2004)

apart from the obvious ones, i do know many aces.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2004)

i mean i DONT know of many aces


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Sep 23, 2004)

I still wanna be Josef Priller. Pipsy! 

Seriously. 8)

Edit: 

Actually, I would really like to do this Email roleplay-thing. Sounds interesting, and I've actually never done one before. Anyone really want to?  *Claims Josef Priller*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah Im game  could we make up our own pilots?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

why wouldn't you call Guy Gibson an ace??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

it depends on your definition of 'ace'


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Sep 24, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Yeah Im game  could we make up our own pilots?



Yeah, that's a pretty good idea.  Made-ups definately allowed.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 24, 2004)

I think it would be more realistic if we used real Ace names...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Sep 24, 2004)

True... but if someone doesn't want to be an ace, would they just find a random personnel name? That's what I had in mind when I said that before. 

Then again.. I don't know anyone who wouldn't want to roleplay as an ace..


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 25, 2004)

I could be an Italian ace or perhaps Cobber Kain!

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2004)

If we have to be an ace, then i wanna be Thomas McGuire!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2004)

And I would be Ivan Kozhedub....


----------



## johnnyking (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey you guys im new so ya know do beat me up, ha ha ah just kidding just glad to be apart of something


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2004)

like i said, i'd be Guy Penrose Gibson, i'm gonna be the only bomber command ace at this rate...........


----------



## plan_D (Oct 1, 2004)

I'll be the ace that never was, and sit at home and drink.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

Ill be Tom McGuire, and fast forward to the bit where i crash and die during a risky rescue manoever


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2004)

wow this is gonna be a hoot............


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

I still dont understand the idea....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

me neither  I think the idea is we email easch other some how but role-playing as aces, Pips probably has a better idea.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

Pips hardly posts anymore....


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Dec 2, 2004)

I blame school. So much crap to do. >< I'm usually online, but I have to do something at the same time. x_x; Not like anyone ever messaged me. XD

 My idea would have been to roleplay over an instant messenger.. preferably AIM.  Make a random chatroom, and then roleplay in there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2004)

Aha there you are! 

Sounds good to me, AIM is easily accessible 8)

I would message you more but im always on here or msn so I dont see the iccle box seeing whos online


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm at home this weekend, if you want to roleplay. ((And anyone else. ))


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Okies!  Never roleplayed before but theres a first time for everything


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Okies!  Never roleplayed before but theres a first time for everything



Oh really? :-"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Sick-minded person


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, yeah!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Bah, you're honest, I'll give you that


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Dec 4, 2004)

..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Dont laugh, you'll only encourage him


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Dec 5, 2004)

Can I snicker in a corner?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 5, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Dont laugh, you'll only encourage him



Too late!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

The Jagdflieger Pips said:


> Can I snicker in a corner?



Not without a permit


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Dec 5, 2004)

Where can I get aforementioned permit?


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 5, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Okies!  Never roleplayed before but theres a first time for everything



I was going to say something myself, but I thought it would be too corrupting to your innocent minds - silly me!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

Me? Innocent? Youve known me nigh on a month and got the totally wrong impression  Go on, you know you want to 

Pips: Permits can be acquired via the worlds number one permit site, ePermit


----------

